

Facebook Secures Patent for News Feed  - nanijoe
http://mashable.com/2010/02/25/facebook-news-feed-patent/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Topic _du jour_ :
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/facebook+patent?sort=by_date>

